# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Συμβουλές για εκτροφη Java Sparrow.

## panaisompatsos

Φλιλοι γειά σας.
Ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω ένα ζευγάρι Java Sparrows.
Θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ ,άν γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πεί ορισμένα πράγματα για τα πιο πάνω πουλιά, είτε απο εγκυκλοπαιδικής απόψεως είται απο προσωπικής.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

εδω παναγιωτη θα βρεις οτι θες

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B5%CE%B9%CF%82

εννοειται οποιο παιδι εκτρεφει και γνωριζει θα σε βοηθησει ακομα περισσοτερο

----------

